# 2020 Atlas Intake Options



## 20TCC (Mar 8, 2016)

I’ve searched through this forum and come across two options for air intakes for the 3.6 Atlas. 

1. AFE Monentum, ~$350
2. DIY, ~$75

I called AFE and they said that they have not verified their intake would fit a 2020, and therefore would not recommend it. 

Does anyone have a 2019 or 2020 with an AFE Intake that could verify that it fits?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

20TCC said:


> I’ve searched through this forum and come across two options for air intakes for the 3.6 Atlas.
> 
> 1. AFE Monentum, ~$350
> 2. DIY, ~$75
> ...


There is no difference for 2020. ECS Tuning is also working on an open-element intake as well that may be worth waiting for.


----------



## 20TCC (Mar 8, 2016)

That's great to hear. I assumed that was the case, but I wanted to be sure before I threw down over $300 for what is basically just a cool sound. Where'd you find the ECS info?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

20TCC said:


> That's great to hear. I assumed that was the case, but I wanted to be sure before I threw down over $300 for what is basically just a cool sound. Where'd you find the ECS info?


This happens all the time - websites/online retailers will show something won't fit the current model year when there have been no changes. They just haven't confirmed it.

The ECS bit with pics of the prototype was on one of the Atlas FB pages.


----------



## 20TCC (Mar 8, 2016)

Ordered the AFE intake! I will update once it arrives. ECS says their production is delayed due to COVID, but they hope to have it available by the end of the year.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Ask them for a 25% discount and you'll confirm if it works on 2020 for them.


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

Afe has sales and free shipping, we’ve had AFE intake (bought preorder)well over a year. it’s definitely worth it!


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*AFE Intake Install*

It’s quite easy but this may help.
I did notice that the sound of this intake is way better in real time.. enjoy 

https://youtu.be/bU5eApRFqQM


----------



## 20TCC (Mar 8, 2016)

I can confirm fitment: The AFE intake fits well in the 2020 Atlas.


----------

